# Stoppie



## IndyDr.Jones (9. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre zwar mit meinem Cube Acid schon zwei Jahre umherm, hab aber erst vor ein paar Wochen angefangen das schöne Gerät auch mal in den Wald (und da dann auch abseits der Waldwege) mal auszuführen. komme die Idiotenhügel auch ganz gut runter - auch wenn es in meinem Alter nicht mehr so einfach ist sich kopflos steile Sachen hinabzustürzen...

Bin mit 35 wohl ein Späteinsteiger, somit versuch ich jetzt in kürzester Zeit das Versäumte der letzten 25 jahre nachzuholen. Hab mich über Youtube und auch in einem kleinen Workshop mal über das Grundlegenste am Mountainbikefahren aufklären lassen, aber schon bei den "Hausaufgaben" (sprich die Vorschläge zu üben) komm ich an Probleme

Lange (Vor)Rede kurze Frage:
in einigen Videos wird immer wieder gezeigt, dass man für bestimmte Sachen das Vorderrad kontrolliert zum blockieren bringen muss (z.B. später fürs Versetzen des Hinterrades. Ich hab das mal analog zum [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk0ADsZAAKs"]MTB-Fahrtechnik richtig bremsen - YouTube[/nomedia] (so bei 3:40Min) versucht, aber ich bekomm das Vorderrad nciht zum Blockieren - egal wie hart ich da reingreife (ich stehe zu schnell - sprich bremsen tut es mehr als prima). Nun kommt die (dumme) Frage: ist meine 160er Bremsscheibe dafür zu klein dimensioniert?

Und ja: ich rechne jetzt erstmal mit ner Flut hämischer Kommentare, aber ein zwei ernsthafte Antworten wären toll...


----------



## Pilatus (9. September 2013)

auf welchem Untergrund?
auf Teer kannst du das Vorderrad aufgrund der dynamischen Radlast verteilung quasi nicht blockieren: je mehr du bremst, dest mehr Last geht auf das Vorderrad, desto mehr Grip wird aufgebaut.
auf Kies funktioniert das recht gut. und ein blockiertes Vorderrad kann nicht mehr lenken und schon liegt man auf dem Gesicht...

für ein Stoppi sollst du auch nicht stumpf das vorderrad blockieren, sondern das VR bremsen und das Hinterrad aktiev entlasten bzw hochziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceberry (9. September 2013)

Ich habe mal aus Versehen einen "Stoppi" hingelegt und bin bis heute froh, dass ich keine Rolle vorwärts gedreht habe (es war aus ca. 40 km/h auf Landstraße).
Mein damaliges Rad hatte ich noch neu und ebenso hydraulische Scheibenbremsen... einmal zackig reingegriffen und Hinterrad lupfte etwas... 

Ich denke, es geht dir eher um das Umsetzen des Hinterrades.
Schätze, dass es hilfreich wäre den sogenannte Trackstand (Stehen und ausbalancieren des Rades ohne den Fuß abzusetzen) zuvor zu üben. Daraus dann das umsetzen des Hinterrades zu üben. Jedenfalls alles mit sachtem Tempo - also kein Stoppi in dem Sinne! 


Btw:
Mit 35 bist du keineswegs eine Ausnahme!
Es ist nie zu Spät.


----------



## f4lkon (9. September 2013)

Die VR Bremse dient nur als Hilfe damit das HR leichter hoch kommt. Kurz VR Bremse betätigen und dabei das Gewicht nach vorne mit gestreckten Armen verlagern. Das geht mit jeder noch so schwachen Bremse.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (9. September 2013)

Ui, Jungs, das ging aber schnell...

Danke für die Antworten - die helfen mir echt weiter 

Der Untergrund war so wie im Video - die Reifen auch recht frisch - sollten also noch Grip haben (Nobby Nics sind ja auch nicht ganz übel denke ich).
Das mit dem Gewicht ist wirklich ein Ansatzpunkt, weil ich in den ersten Fahrten extrem drauf geachtet hab das Gewicht auch hinten zu behalten.

Das mit dem Hinterrad versetzen kommt ja erst wenn ich aus dem "Gelusche" mal raus bin (gurke derzeit noch auf (für die meisten hier) flachen Hügelchen rum mit strak gezogenen Bremsen) - aber mich hat gewurmt, dass ich so ne simple Übung nicht gebacken bekam.
Werde das doch schnellstmöglich im Wald mal ausprobieren...
auch wenn es reichlich unclever war am Saisonende mit dem fahren anzufangen 
 Danke für die Antworten und vielleicht kommich noch mit anderen dummen Fragen bald wieder


----------



## account2.0 (9. September 2013)

iceberry schrieb:


> ...Schätze, dass es hilfreich wäre den sogenannte Trackstand (Stehen und ausbalancieren des Rades ohne den Fuß abzusetzen) zuvor zu üben. ...
> ...
> Mit 35 bist du keineswegs eine Ausnahme!
> Es ist nie zu Spät.


Genau, als erstes lernen, auf der Stelle zu balancieren. Die Mutter aller Basistechniken!!! Ebenso wichtig ist es, die Pedale "mit den Füssen fest zu halten". Grundlage für alles, was irgendwie mit Sprüngen und dergleichen zu tun hat. Dazu klemmst Du Deinen ganzen Körper wie eine Blattfeder zwischen Lenker und Pedale. Entgegen dem, was man vielleicht annimmt, übt man von oben Druck auf die Pedale aus und klemmt sich so ins Fahrrad ein. Kann man auch mit einer Stehleiter üben. Für den Stoppie braucht man diese Technik schon. Ich würde sogar empfehlen, aus der Balance auf der Stelle heraus zu lernen, so das Hinterrad leicht anzuheben und dann erst den eigentlichen Stoppie.

Den Stoppie kannst Du "simulieren", indem Du erstmal das Rad mit einem Schwung neben Dir anschiebst und dann abrupt wieder vorne abbremst, so dass das HR kurz hochkommt. Ist eigentlich dasselbe Prinzip, als wärst Du schon auf dem Rad. Für den eigentlichen Stoppie ist es wichtig, sich ziemlich weit nach vorne zu beugen, so dass der Schwerpunkt weit vorne ist. Desto leichter kommt das HR hoch und das VR hat genug Grip, dass es nicht weiter vorwärts rutscht, obwohl es schon blockiert ist.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (10. September 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Genau, als erstes lernen, auf der Stelle zu balancieren. Die Mutter aller Basistechniken!!!


 
notiert! 



account2.0 schrieb:


> Ebenso wichtig ist es, die Pedale "mit den Füssen fest zu halten".


 
Das geht ohne Klickies??? 

Die hab ich mir abgewöhnt nachdem ich im Wald Bekanntschaft mit ner Pfütze gemacht hab - Vorderrad rein, dann kam das Hinterrad von alleine hoch und ich nicht aus den Pedalen raus...aber so hatte ich wenigstens die erste MTB-Narbe 



account2.0 schrieb:


> Grundlage für alles, was irgendwie mit Sprüngen und dergleichen zu tun hat. Dazu klemmst Du Deinen ganzen Körper wie eine Blattfeder zwischen Lenker und Pedale. Entgegen dem, was man vielleicht annimmt, übt man von oben Druck auf die Pedale aus und klemmt sich so ins Fahrrad ein.


Muss ich mal ausprobieren -thx!


----------



## Older (10. September 2013)

Das geht wunderbar ohne Klickies! Gerade zum Üben solltest du keine Klickies dabei tragen.
Für den Stoppie ist wie beschrieben nicht die Bremse wichtig, sondern dass du mit Schwung nach vorn gehst.
Ist immer schwierig zu beschreiben, aber ich würde sagen, du gehst sogar erst aus dem Sattel nach vorn und auf halbem Wege machst du die VR Bremse zu.
Das HR ist dann entlastet und kommt dann hoch.
Kann sein, dass du dich die ersten Male erschreckst, aber keine Sorge: so leicht fällst du nicht vornüber 
und sobald du die VR Bremse wieder aufmachst, geht das HR direkt wieder runter.

Nochwas zu dem "Einklemmen" der Pedale ohne Klickies. Ist wie beim unechten Bunnyhop: dabei drückt man ja auch die sohlen in die Pedale und zieht so das Bike hoch.
Hier noch ein Video, der Junge erklärt zwar den echten Bunnyhop, aber man sieht ganz gut, wie er das HR hochzieht (und mit dem linken Fuß auch etwas abrutscht  )
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]how to bunnyhop (german) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## R.C. (10. September 2013)

Older schrieb:


> Nochwas zu dem "Einklemmen" der Pedale ohne Klickies. Ist wie beim unechten Bunnyhop: dabei drückt man ja auch die sohlen in die Pedale und zieht so das Bike hoch.



Auch beim 'echten' zieht man das Heck mit den Fuessen hoch.

Beim Stoppie/Endo die Arme strecken und nach vorne druecken (du musst dich nicht, wie im Video, zuerst nach hinten werfen), die Huefte nach hinten, Frontbremse dabei ziehen und die Beine anziehen, damit das Hinterrad weit hochkommen kann. Du musst das Heck dabei _nicht_ hochziehen, das kommt von selbst (die Uebung mit dem hochziehen schaded aber trotzdem nicht .





Anders gesagt steigt das Hinterrad, weil du den Lenker bei gezogener Bremse runterdrueckst und nicht, weil du das Heck hochhebst.


----------



## Older (10. September 2013)

Ja, natürlich auch beim echten. Wurde ja bereits erwähnt, dass das für alle möglichen Tricks wichtig ist.
Ich hatte nur den Eindruck, dass der TE den echten noch nicht kann und hatte gehofft, dass ihm der falsche vielleicht geläufiger ist. 
Aus Kindertagen oder so.


----------



## Oelli (10. September 2013)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Das geht ohne Klickies???



Mit den richtigen Pedalen geht das, klar 

Mit den standard 08/15 Pedalen find ich das relativ schwer, aber mit solchen, die Madenschrauben drin haben (die sich in die Sohle bohren) ist es wirklich leicht.

Mal ein Beispielbild, damit klar ist wovon ich rede:
http://bikemarkt-images.mtb-news.net/0/7/4/8/8/1/_/large_NC-17Sudpin3Pedale2.JPG.jpg

Zum Verkeilen im Bike machst du folgendes: 
-Kurbel waagerecht stellen
-vorderen Fuß nach hinten kippen
-hinteren Fuß nach vorne kippen

Du kannst dann das Bike hinten mit den Füßen hochheben, ähnlich wie beim Schweinehop mit Klickies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (10. September 2013)

Oelli schrieb:


> Zum Verkeilen im Bike machst du folgendes:
> -Kurbel waagerecht stellen
> -vorderen Fuß nach hinten kippen
> -hinteren Fuß nach vorne kippen



Ja, aber wenn du das Hinterrad heben willst, drehst du beide Fuesse nach vorne (den hinteren 'vertikaler') und drueckst nach hinten/oben.

Hat aber, wie schon gesagt, bei einem Endo nichts verloren.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (10. September 2013)

Oelli schrieb:


> Mit den richtigen Pedalen geht das, klar
> 
> Mit den standard 08/15 Pedalen find ich das relativ schwer, aber mit solchen, die Madenschrauben drin haben (die sich in die Sohle bohren) ist es wirklich leicht.
> 
> ...


 
Oha, hab die "Mischpedale von Shimano (Klickies und Bärentaze in einem - da ich mit dem Rad auch zur Arbeit fahr reicht es wenn ich die Laufräder dauernd tauschen muss  )



Older schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur den Eindruck, dass der TE den echten noch nicht kann und hatte gehofft, dass ihm der falsche vielleicht geläufiger ist.
> Aus Kindertagen oder so.


 
Bunny-Hop--- oha -hab es kaum geschafft das Vorderrad kontrolliert über ein Hindernis bergauf zu heben... wie gesagt: fahre erst seit wenigen Wochen was, was man als MTB-Anfang bezeichnen kann... mucho trabajo bis ich mein tun als Mountainbiken bezeichnen kann 



R.C. schrieb:


> ]
> 
> Anders gesagt steigt das Hinterrad, weil du den Lenker bei gezogener Bremse runterdrueckst und nicht, weil du das Heck hochhebst.


 
DAS ist mal ein guter Gedankenansatz...muss das meinem Körper und meinem Rad noch beibringen...


----------



## Oelli (10. September 2013)

Beim Endo bringts verkeilen nix, da hast du vollkommen Recht, R.C.

 @_indy_
Wenn du Klickies hast, dann ist alles gut. 
Entweder vernünftige Plattformpedale (wie auf dem Bild) oder Klicks. 
Nur die Standard Bärentatzen sind nicht so toll, weil je nach Schuh rutschig.

Zum Üben von Stoppie, Wheely und Hinterrad umsetzen würde ich dennoch keine Klicks nehmen, das kann schmerzhaft enden.


----------



## Older (10. September 2013)

Klar ist das Mountainbiken, was du machst. 
Es gibt keine MTB-Polizei, die das festlegt, und Leute, die viel besser sind als man selbst, gibt es auch immer.

Was das "aufs Vorderrad kommen" angeht, bringt es aber weder, einfach den Lenker runterzudrücken, noch mit den Füßen das HR hochzuziehen (was man ruhig machen kann).
Der Knackpunkt ist letztlich, dass du erstmal das Gewicht vom HR nimmst.
Ob dann mehr Drücken oder Ziehen das Ding ist (und ob man es dann noch "Endo" nennen "darf"), ist auch viel theoretisches Gefasel.
Das, was du möchtest, findest du schon selbst raus, wenn du erstmal grundsätzlich "hoch" kommst.
Viel Spaß beim Üben und denk dran: du fällst weder besonders schnell, noch besonders tief!


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2013)

Wenn du schnell und viel lernen willst, versuch dich an Trial und kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Trialbike. Wenn du die Grundlagen davon beherrschst, wirst du im Gelände Welten besser fahren als vorher. Die Grundlagen sind auf einem normalen MTB sehr viel schwerer zu erlernen.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (10. September 2013)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wenn du schnell und viel lernen willst, versuch dich an Trial und kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Trialbike. Wenn du die Grundlagen davon beherrschst, wirst du im Gelände Welten besser fahren als vorher. Die Grundlagen sind auf einem normalen MTB sehr viel schwerer zu erlernen.


 
Das meinste nicht ernst, oder? 

Darauf seh ich aus wie ein Depp der einem Kiddie das BMX-Rad geklaut hat - find das schon komisch wenn ich den Sattel noch weiter unten ab, wenn ich einen Berg runtergefahren bin...wie ein Affe auf'm Schleifstein.

Nochmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Ob so ein Stoppie einen praktischen Nutzen haben wird weiß ich auch noch nicht - ging mir darum zu ergründen ob ich dafür einfach zu blöde bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2013)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Das meinste nicht ernst, oder? :lol



Doch doch.


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. September 2013)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> find das schon komisch wenn ich den Sattel noch weiter unten ab, wenn ich einen Berg runtergefahren bin...wie ein Affe auf'm Schleifstein.



Dann machst du was Falsch 
Beim Bergabfahren solltest du ehr auf dem Bike stehen, wie sitzen


----------



## iceberry (11. September 2013)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Das meinste nicht ernst, oder?
> 
> Darauf seh ich aus wie ein Depp der einem Kiddie das BMX-Rad geklaut hat - find das schon komisch wenn ich den Sattel noch weiter unten ab, wenn ich einen Berg runtergefahren bin...wie ein Affe auf'm Schleifstein.
> 
> Nochmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Ob so ein Stoppie einen praktischen Nutzen haben wird weiß ich auch noch nicht - ging mir darum zu ergründen ob ich dafür einfach zu blöde bin.


 

Das täuscht und liegt nur am Blickwinkel des Betrachters! 

Wenn du einen netten Trail runter bist und du zum Luftholen/Ausrollen auf dem Sattel Platz nimmst und es fühlt sich an als würden gleich deine Ellenbogen mit deinen Knien kollidieren, so sieht es noch lange von "außen" nicht so aus! Außerdem machst du den Sattel ja kurz darauf eh wieder hoch.
Das ist ähnlich wie mit dem Helm... bei allen sieht ein Helm völlig OK aus, nur selber sieht man sau dämlich aus damit. 

P.S.: Auf einem Trial-Bike steht man ja eh. Ich glaube schon, dass es funny ist, aber sich zum erlernen von Fahrtechnik extra ein spezielles Bike zu kaufen halte ich für etwas übertrieben. - Ok, wer sich's leisten kann... 


Edit:
Es ist auch wichtiger, dass du Spaß hattest und heile wieder nach Hause kommst.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (11. September 2013)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Doch doch.


 
 





JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Dann machst du was Falsch
> Beim Bergabfahren solltest du ehr auf dem Bike stehen, wie sitzen


 
sagte ja NACH dem Bergabfahren - beim Abfahren sitze ich nicht auf dem Bike...hab ja mittlerweile de Grundposition gelernt und einigermaßen verinnerlicht  



iceberry schrieb:


> Das täuscht und liegt nur am Blickwinkel des Betrachters!
> ...
> Das ist ähnlich wie mit dem Helm... bei allen sieht ein Helm völlig OK aus, nur selber sieht man sau dämlich aus damit.


 
Helme sehen doch IMMER bescheuert aus...aber auch ein dummer Kopf kann verletzt werden - also Deckel drauf 



iceberry schrieb:


> P.S.: Auf einem Trial-Bike steht man ja eh. Ich glaube schon, dass es funny ist, aber sich zum erlernen von Fahrtechnik extra ein spezielles Bike zu kaufen halte ich für etwas übertrieben.


 
Hab ah rund 7,5km bis zum Wald....auf so nem Schemel bin ich ja platt wenn ich da ankomme...und dann bin ich noch keinen Meter in den Wald reingefahren...

ich versuch mich doch erstmal an dem Austesten mit meinem Acid...


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. September 2013)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> sagte ja NACH dem Bergabfahren - beim Abfahren sitze ich nicht auf dem Bike...hab ja mittlerweile de Grundposition gelernt und einigermaßen verinnerlicht



OH okay ich hab das NACH überlesen 
Ja ja ja wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## iceberry (11. September 2013)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Helme sehen doch IMMER bescheuert aus...aber auch ein dummer Kopf kann verletzt werden - also Deckel drauf
> 
> ich versuch mich doch erstmal an dem Austesten mit meinem Acid...



Helm ist selbstverständlich! Man hat ja immerhin nur einen Kopf.  Der ist ja auch im Alltag super hilfreich (auch ohne Sturz): Schützt vor Regen, Sonne, Ästen... 
Auch ich habe nicht für alles ein Extra-Bike. (Warum eigentlich nicht?!  )

Wenn es nicht gleich klappt, mit dem Hinterrad umsetzen... Ich finde ein vernünftiges Absteigen allemal besser, als ein "cooles" den-Hang-herab-stürzen.
Nach dem Motto: Lieber ein Feigling, als ein toter Held.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (11. September 2013)

iceberry schrieb:


> Auch ich habe nicht für alles ein Extra-Bike. (Warum eigentlich nicht?!  )


 
Bei mir gibt es zwei Gründe: gähnende Leere in der Geldbörse oder ein "Das muss doch jetzt nicht sein, oder?" von der besseren Hälfte 



iceberry schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gleich klappt, mit dem Hinterrad umsetzen... Ich finde ein vernünftiges Absteigen allemal besser, als ein "cooles" den-Hang-herab-stürzen.
> Nach dem Motto: Lieber ein Feigling, als ein toter Held.


 
Das mach ich allzu oft  ....darum muss ich lernen endlich anstänmdig zu fahren


----------



## schatten (11. September 2013)

IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Hab ah rund 7,5km bis zum Wald....auf so nem Schemel bin ich ja platt wenn ich da ankomme...und dann bin ich noch keinen Meter in den Wald reingefahren...
> 
> ich versuch mich doch erstmal an dem Austesten mit meinem Acid...



Mit dem Trialbike mußt du nicht in den Wald fahren, damit kannst du vor der Haustür oder im Garten üben.

Achja, noch was:


IndyDr.Jones schrieb:


> Nobby Nics sind ja auch nicht ganz übel denke ich


Doch, die sind ganz übel (wobei das jetzt nichts direkt mit deinem Problem mit dem Stoppie zu tun hat).


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (12. September 2013)

schatten schrieb:


> Mit dem Trialbike mußt du nicht in den Wald fahren, damit kannst du vor der Haustür oder im Garten üben.


 
Vor den Nachbarn  



schatten schrieb:


> Achja, noch was:
> 
> Doch, die sind ganz übel (wobei das jetzt nichts direkt mit deinem Problem mit dem Stoppie zu tun hat).


 
WHAT?????

Dachte das sind grundolide Reifen...und im VErgleich zu meinen Smart Sam sind die echt klasse 
Okayokay, keine Alberts, aber doch grundsolide, oder wie oder was??


----------



## --- (12. September 2013)

Du hattest anscheinend noch nie gute Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndyDr.Jones (12. September 2013)

--- schrieb:


> Du hattest anscheinend noch nie gute Reifen


 
Wenn das nochmal ein Exolutionsschritt ist, dann macht ihr mich neugierig...finde den Nobby Nic schon heftig vom Grip etc. her...


----------



## iceberry (12. September 2013)

Im Vergleich zum SmartSam und RacingRalph finde ich die Nobbys ziemlich gut.

Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man damit machen will.
Ich habe einen -im Herbst meist feuchten- Wald vor der Tür. 
Dafür ist der Nobby toll. Mit RacingRalph bin ich da nur am Rutschen gewesen.
Auch in den Alpen hat er mir schon gute Dienste geleistet.

Ok - zur Zeit bin ich im Genuss des Alberts und finde ihn noch ein Quäntchen besser.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. September 2013)

> Wenn das nochmal ein Evolutionsschritt ist, dann macht ihr mich neugierig...finde den Nobby Nic schon heftig vom Grip etc. her...



Der Nobby Nic ist nicht so schlecht wie sein Ruf, aber es gibt coolere Reifen für das Geld. Sogar der Larsen TT, der ja vom Einsatz eher weniger können müsste als der Nic, ist irgendwie besser zu handeln weil der gutmütig reagiert. Der Nic rutscht vergleichsweise irgendwann einfach weg, beim Larsen merkt man das länger vorher. Auch was Pannen angeht finde ich den Nic nicht so stabil wie den Maxxis.


----------



## rosterberg73 (25. September 2013)

Dank meinen Nobby´s habe ich seit zwei Wochen Zwangspause:
Beide Knie "zerbeult" und mein Daumen hinüber . 
Mal schauen, wann ich wieder fahren kann (mit dem Daumen kann ich so nicht schalten )!!!!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (25. September 2013)

Und da ist jetzt der Nobby Schuld??.......


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (25. September 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Und da ist jetzt der Nobby Schuld??.......


 
Die Frage stellte ich mir auch gerade....


----------



## rosterberg73 (25. September 2013)

Naja, Grip ist was anderes. Aber ich gebe Euch Recht, Schuld war nicht nur der Reifen. Aber im Nassen bin ich im Laufe der Zeit schon weitaus bessere Reifen gefahren.


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (25. September 2013)

Das ist schon krass, denn ich empfand den (im Vergleich zum ab-Werk-verbautem Smart Sam) schon sehr griffig....
vielleicht schon gut, dass ich noch nie Alberts oder sowas hatte..


----------



## iceberry (25. September 2013)

Ich hatte damals von Werk aus hinten einen Racing Ralph.
Wenn es nass war im Wald, war ich nur am "driften".
Der Nobby änderte das (im positiven Sinne). Auch über die Alpen hat er gut durchgehalten. 



rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Dank meinen Nobby´s habe ich seit zwei Wochen Zwangspause:
> Beide Knie "zerbeult" und mein Daumen hinüber .
> Mal schauen, wann ich wieder fahren kann (mit dem Daumen kann ich so nicht schalten )!!!!


 
...es liegt nicht immer an der Badehose, wenn man nicht schwimmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosterberg73 (25. September 2013)

iceberry schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals von Werk aus hinten einen Racing Ralph.
> Wenn es nass war im Wald, war ich nur am "driften".
> Der Nobby änderte das (im positiven Sinne). Auch über die Alpen hat er gut durchgehalten.
> 
> ...


 

... aber wenn die Badehose bleigefüllt ist dann schon !

Nee, Spass beiseite. Ich fahre nun seit ca. 20 Jahren MTB und habe da schon einige Reifen durch. Und der Nobby gehört definitiv nicht zu meinen Favoriten. Er wird jetzt auch zum Winter runterfliegen. Aber jeder hat hat so seine Vorlieben. 
Nur weil ich (und anscheinend andere auch) mit dem Reifen nicht so zufrieden sind muss er nicht schlecht sein. Andere kommen vielleicht super mit ihm zurecht. 

Aber jetzt mal Schluss mit der Reifen - Diskussion; wir sind hier nicht in der F1. Dem TE ging es um Stoppies und nicht um Reifen!


----------



## IndyDr.Jones (25. September 2013)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal Schluss mit der Reifen - Diskussion; wir sind hier nicht in der F1. Dem TE ging es um Stoppies und nicht um Reifen!


 
Stimmt nur bedingt...ich nehm alle guten Infos mit...musste jetzt auch ein wneig aussetzen, aber hab vor im Winter einwenig zu fahren wenn Tageslicht und Witterung das zulassen....
und da ich im Material auch nur bedingt Ahnung hab, bin ich für alle Tipps/Einschätzungen dankbar...


----------



## AirNST (25. September 2013)

das anheben des hinterrades ist ja nicht mal die halbe miete beim stoppi...
... elegant und für mtb nützlich ist es, das HR sachte ( durch schwerpunktverlagerung, besser noch: gekonntes aufmachen der vorderbremse ) wieder abzusetzen, und " flowig" weiterzufahren


----------



## fLipN (28. September 2013)

Ich hab heute mal den Stoppie geübt und nach einer Stunde recht gut beherrscht wie ich fand. Auch das hinterrad versetzen hab ich schon mal bisschen probiert. Fand ich eigentlich recht einfach gegenüber Manual oder Bunnyhop, die mir ganz schön Probleme machen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (29. September 2013)

Ist das für euch ein Stoppie

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkA0izzdO8M"]Stoppie Fever - YouTube[/nomedia]

oder meint ihr "nur", dass das Hinterrad in die Höhe geht beim Bremsen??

Wie hier kurz von Marc gezeigt

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=repD_VsHTfw"]MTB Fahrtechnik #3: Bremstechnik | Stoppie - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## R.C. (29. September 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ist das für euch ein Stoppie
> 
> Stoppie Fever - YouTube



Das ist ein 'rolling Endo' (rolling Stoppie passt irgendwie nicht , also ein Stoppie, bei dem man nicht ganz stehenbleibt, sondern weiterrollt.

Und statt an Marcs Endo sollte man sich eher an diesem orientieren (ein Endo ist dann hoch genug, wenn man einige Sekunden in der Balance stehenbleiben kann).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (29. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn du das Hinterrad heben willst, drehst du beide Fuesse nach vorne (den hinteren 'vertikaler') und drueckst nach hinten/oben.
> 
> Hat aber, wie schon gesagt, bei einem Endo nichts verloren.


Warum denn? Die Pedale "im Griff" zu haben kann doch nie schaden. Auf dem Video scheint das HR ja durch abruptes bremsen vorne und/oder Körperschwerpunkt nach vorne werfen hochzugehen. Man zieht also das HR nicht an den Füssen hoch und braucht insofern auch nicht die Pedale "festzuhalten". Aber es wäre ja gefährlich, die Pedale "aus den Füssen" zu verlieren, vor allem, je höher das HR kommt. Oder hab ich da irgendwas komplett verpeilt?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (29. September 2013)

> Warum denn? Die Pedale "im Griff" zu haben kann doch nie schaden.



Die Pedale sollte man als MTBler sowieso im Griff haben 

Also wenn ich nen Stoppie mach zieh ich den Hinterreifen schon mit den Füßen hoch und halte die Pedale damit fest, den Hauptteil macht aber der Oberkörper.

Den Pedalkontakt zu bei nem Stoppie zu verlieren is aber mit Sicherheit unvorteilhaft


----------



## R.C. (29. September 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Warum denn? Die Pedale "im Griff" zu haben kann doch nie schaden.



Die Pedale sollte man immer (es sei denn, man will den Fuss vom Pedal loesen) 'im Griff' haben, nur zieht man bei einem Stoppie das Hinterrad nicht aktiv hoch. Wenn man das Hinterrad hochziehen muss, hat man sich zu wenig nach vorne 'geworfen'.


----------



## SofusCorn (29. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist ein 'rolling Endo' (rolling Stoppie passt irgendwie nicht , also ein Stoppie, bei dem man nicht ganz stehenbleibt, sondern weiterrollt.



Also wenn man so durchs internet surft, sieht man unter Endo hauptsächlich Leute die auf den Vorderrad stehen, während beim Stoppie die Leute auf den Vorderrad fahren.

Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen mehr rumgegoogled.
Ich glaube Endo und Stoppie kann man synonym verwenden. Stoppie kommt scheinbar aus dem Motorradsport und Endo (=end over) bedeutet eigentlich, dass man über den Lenker fliegt, also den Stoppie vermasselt hat.
Heute werden beide werden für auf dem Vorderrad stehen oder rollen verwendet.


----------



## R.C. (30. September 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich glaube Endo und Stoppie kann man synonym verwenden. Stoppie kommt scheinbar aus dem Motorradsport und Endo (=end over) bedeutet eigentlich, dass man über den Lenker fliegt, also den Stoppie vermasselt hat.



Richtig. Ich wollte damit nicht andeuten, dass Endo und Stoppie was verschiedenes bezeichneten - allerdings ist der 'offizielle' Name (der aus dem BMX kommt) Endo.

Solange man zu einem '(rolling) Endo/Stoppie' nicht 'Nose Manual' (oder Wheelie) sagt, ist's aber eh klar, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Oktober 2013)

So war heute mal wieder bissel am rumspielen da ich grad keine Trails fahren kann, den Stoppie/Endo bekomm ich jetzt auch so hin wie in dem Video 

Echt en geiles Gefühl wenn man mitm Fahrad so steht.


----------

